# Building sub base



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Since this is my first ever HO layout I am learning and assume allot and go with it. This is one of the times I assume one thing but want to make sure first. I'm putting my streets and roads in now after figuring where all the buildings will go. I'm using the Smooth It and tape so the roads are approx 1/16" thick. Some of the buildings already have sidewalks attached and I will make other sidewalks as needed. The attached walks are even with the road surface and other buildings are even with the door sills. I plan on using the Smooth It to make the walks 1/16" higher than the road surface, but I assume I'll have to put a base under the buildings to raise them up to the correct level. Now what would be best to use for the base, Basswood, Balsa or styrene glued down to the foam?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> Since this is my first ever HO layout I am learning and assume allot and go with it. This is one of the times I assume one thing but want to make sure first. I'm putting my streets and roads in now after figuring where all the buildings will go. I'm using the Smooth It and tape so the roads are approx 1/16" thick. Some of the buildings already have sidewalks attached and I will make other sidewalks as needed. The attached walks are even with the road surface and other buildings are even with the door sills. I plan on using the Smooth It to make the walks 1/16" higher than the road surface, but I assume I'll have to put a base under the buildings to raise them up to the correct level. Now what would be best to use for the base, Basswood, Balsa or styrene glued down to the foam?



I thought this was going to be about building a submarine base.:laugh:

I would use the cheapest product, as your not really going to see it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just add in the foundation of the building to the sidewalks and make the foundation out of the smooth it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Just add in the foundation of the building to the sidewalks and make the foundation out of the smooth it.


I had to Google smooth it, I never used it.

Is it cheap to buy? 
What is the benefit of using it instead of using something else?


----------

